
CatalyzeX – Browser extension that links code for ML papers anywhere on the web - hr7161
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mlai-code-implementation/aikkeehnlfpamidigaffhfmgbkdeheil
======
pratnala
This can definitely be a useful supplement to the current theoretical way in
which ml is taught, instead focusing on more practical applications

~~~
spideyunlimited
For sure! The easier it is to go from ideas/theoretical papers to tangible
code that one can play and build with, the more and faster we'll see
interesting breakthroughs in industry as well as other fields of research
(medicine, robotics, space) imho.

~~~
spideyunlimited
This I hope is one meaningful step in the right direction :)

------
spideyunlimited
Hi, I'm one of the creators of this extension. This chrome/firefox extension
automatically finds and links code for ML papers anywhere on the web (Google,
Arxiv, Twitter, Scholar, and more). The general hope is to start bridging the
gap between academia/research and builders & makers with code.

Open to all feedback and requests here, and would love to hear from you,
cheers!

------
hr7161
For those using Firefox instead, here's the add-on:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/code-
finder-c...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/code-finder-
catalyzex/)

~~~
lotsaData
Thanks! I was looking for this as I really don't prefer Chrome.

~~~
spideyunlimited
Lmk if you run into any issues with the firefox add-on as it's newer, but fwiw
tested it and it works well!

------
NipunSingh
Awesome work Gaurav & team!

~~~
spideyunlimited
Thanks Nipun

------
kyunbit
This is really useful. Great job

~~~
spideyunlimited
Glad you like it! I'm one of the folks building CatalyzeX. Let me know if you
have any requests or issues anytime.

